# Kors got me fooled again, at Costco.



## Seaurchin (Dec 25, 2013)

So i am in Costco looking at watches and see this watch,









It's not really my style but looks nice. I looked at the watch(but oddly enough not the brand) and my eyes shifted to the price and i see $139 and i am thinking "hmmmmm, that's interesting, wonder who makes it" and then i saw the dreaded name. Michael KORS.

BTW, Costco now sells some serious watches, i don't understand why the website does not show all the watches they sell in the store. Good Seikos and Tags, someone in here wrote that their Costco has an IWC.


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

What's so dreadful about that? A number of large design houses like Hugo Boss, Calvin Klein, Kennith Cole, Ferragamo, Coach and others offer decent quality, reasonably priced, nicely styled watches with Swiss quartz movements, some with Swiss mechanical movements, for those on small budgets. I was in Spain recently and such watches were very common with the ordinary man on the street. Nothing wrong with looking good for less, and bragging about price. And other design houses like Louis Vitton, Ralph Lauren, Bulgari and others have entered the real of truly fine timepieces, using JLC and even in house manufactured movements.

We'd rather brag about Pateks, GOs, and Zeniths, but there is room for all.


----------



## Streetboss (Mar 5, 2011)

My advice would be to walk away, resist the urge to make an impulse buy and save your money to buy the next tier of watch that you really like the look of. Many of us have been there and done that and recognize that walking away from impulse buys gives you money to buy nicer watches. You guys newer to this sickness can benefit from our foibles. Jmho
Kevin


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Good grief! If you like the style why not buy it and enjoy at that price??? What difference does it make whether MK or some other name is on the dial. It wasn't made by that company and it should be a perfectly good watch.


----------



## Seaurchin (Dec 25, 2013)

John MS said:


> If you like the style why not buy it and enjoy at that price??? What difference does it make whether MK or some other name is on the dial. It wasn't made by that company.


I refuse to buy watch from a company that does not do them.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Michael Kors watches are made by Fossil, and Fossil also makes Armani Exchange, Burberry, Diesel, Emporio Armani, Marc Jacobs, Michele, and Zodiac watches. They are decently made, and if you don't pay too much for them, then what's the problem? My wife and I have a few Coach watches, and she also has a Burberry watch, and they have been reliable, well made watches for the price we paid for them.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Seaurchin said:


> So i am in Costco looking at watches and see this watch,
> 
> View attachment 1394738
> 
> ...


Costco has been selling serious watches for years.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't understand this kind of snobbery...if it looks nice and u like it..so what if its a fashion quartz watch?


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

mikeylacroix said:


> I don't understand this kind of snobbery...if it looks nice and u like it..so what if its a fashion quartz watch?


Oh please...

I only came here to be a snob... :roll:

I have been learning and improving at a fast rate.. :-! Stop being reasonable!! o|

Ita


----------



## RonaldVC (Jan 19, 2014)

That's just like not willing to date an attractive woman who happens to be your type, just because you think her name is funny...


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

RonaldVC said:


> That's just like not willing to date an attractive woman who happens to be your type, just because you think her name is funny...


What if she's ugly but your type with a funny name...:-s
Some of my best friends are snobs.


----------



## RonaldVC (Jan 19, 2014)

little big feather said:


> What if she's ugly but your type with a funny name...:-s
> Some of my best friends are snobs.


As long as she/he is your type, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Women almost exclusively buy fashion watches. They have their niche, a lot of people simply don't care about what makes it tick just how it looks and the name on the dial.

The average person would think much higher of that MK watch than my Seiko sarb035.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

mikeylacroix said:


> I don't understand this kind of snobbery...if it looks nice and u like it..so what if its a fashion quartz watch?


What's wrong with it? It's a fashion quartz watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

RonaldVC said:


> That's just like not willing to date an attractive woman who happens to be your type, just because you think her name is funny...


No, that's like dating an attractive woman who is your type who was actually a man before the operation. Apologies to transexuals

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

chuasam said:


> No, that's like dating an attractive woman who is your type who was actually a man before the operation. Apologies to transexuals
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Why "apologize" after making a stupid comment that adds nothing to the discussion rather than not making the stupid comment in the first place? Clearly you "apologized" before you had to click "post reply."


----------



## hayday (Aug 13, 2011)

Ultimately, it's a matter of liking the look and the price of the watch. If you like it and the price is right, than buy it. If you don't like it, don't buy it. 'Nuf 'ced.

In fact, there are some fashion designers who take their watches seriously enough to produce a nice product; Nautica, Fossil and Ralph Lauren, specifically. Personally, I see nothing wrong with having a fashion watch in the collection, though I would be reluctant to build a collection of fashion watches whose primary feature was placing the name of a famous designer on the dial. I think the partnership between Omega and James Bond is a great example of this. There are two kinds of people who buy the 007 Seamaster: those who like James Bond and want a watch to show off their love for the James Bond culture, and those who like watches (particularly Omega) and see this as a unique way to expand their watch collection.

Ask yourself one simple question: are you buying the watch, or are you more interested in the name on the dial?

-hayday


----------



## ken_sturrock (Oct 24, 2010)

Seaurchin said:


> ...and then i saw the dreaded name. Michael KORS.












Newman!
​


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Seaurchin said:


> someone in here wrote that their Costco has an IWC.


That would be me. You're a NYC guy too, the one on 116th in Manhattan has an IWC Portuguese, a Hublot Big Bang, a few Breitling chronographs, a few Tag Carreras.


----------



## natnaes (Apr 15, 2012)

Seaurchin said:


> I refuse to buy watch from a company that does not do them.


Are you referring to outsourcing? Interestingly if you opened the Tissot you gave to your brother it would say Tissot - Hong Kong or something to the effect of cased in Hong Kong on the case back.


----------

